# Is your cat sick and you need help?



## Chatts77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe I'm posting because I'm counting down the hours before I receive pathology, biopsy and blood screening results for my very very sick kitty. I had an experience yesterday where I found that I've been wasting time(literally life), money and heartach. I learned a valuable lesson, find the right vet. I posted the following on someones post this evening. See below 

Please find the right vet. Research feline only practices, I just found one and the doctor is amazing. He's the owner and only vet with over 20 years experience. Don't make the same mistake I've made by waiting too long and visiting the same idiots that told me to put my cat to sleep.

Time is of the essence.*

Good luck

***


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

This sounds like the start of an infomercial XD

But, in all seriousness, your advice is absolutely correct. When my old vet diagnosed my cat with kidney failure (CRF/CKD), she gave my cat 6 months to live. I found another vet, a feline specialist, and three years later, my cat is in great shape for being almost 18 years old with CRF, IBD, and hyperT!

Owners know their cats best. If they feel that their cat still has a chance, they should fight for that chance; if that means finding a new vet, then so be it! As long as the cat isn't suffering (or the suffering can be relieved with treatment) and the cat has a good quality of life, then do what you must to help your furry friend :}

BTW Wintressia and I have our claws and fingers crossed for Shrimp!


----------

